# Organic cows milk vs. non-organic goat milk



## PiscesMama24 (Jul 2, 2007)

So, I've decided to start giving DD a small amount of milk in addition to nursing and eating solids. I tried hemp milk but she didn't go for it. I heard that goat milk is another alternative, but when I bought some at the store today, I noticed that it's not organic. So, would it be better to use non-organic goat milk over organic cow milk? What do you think mamas?


----------



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

If the goat milk you bought is the Meyenburg brand, then it is organic.

Organic probably should be your first choice, but do check the brand of goat's milk. If it is Meyenburg, I think you should let her try both and see what she likes.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, goat farming is done on a much smaller scale than cow farming, so some of the worst things about dairy farms (such as hormones given to the dairy animals) don't apply to dairy goats. There's still the issue of goats being fed non-organic feed, and pesticide residues in the milk.

Is there a website listed on the package of goat milk? See if you can learn more about the particular dairy farm it came from, it may include mostly organic practices even if it's not USDA certified organic.


----------



## PiscesMama24 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks mamas. I checked the website and the goat's milk is not organic, but they said that they try to feed the goats with as natural of products as possible. (They said it was too expensive to buy organic grains to feed the goats). Here is the website..

http://www.summerhilldairy.com/

Do you think I should still give her the goats milk instead of organic cow's milk?


----------



## ribeccalin (Nov 2, 2007)

Goat milk tends to be more easily digested than cows milk. Especially pasturized cows milk. If I could get raw cows milk, I might go for that, but I think I'd personally go with non-organic goat milk before I'd go with commerically processed organic cows milk.


----------



## ferra (Mar 2, 2006)

I give my son meyenberg goat milk and feel good about it. I think he digests it way better than any cows milk. We haven't tried raw though-its hard to find.







:


----------

